# Books: Patriots, Survivors, Founders by James Wesley, Rawles (Spoilers)



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I've read Patriots and just finished up with Survivors. Enjoyed both of them. Founders is due to be out here in September, but does anyone know the actual release date?


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

September 25th. I have a link to *Founders* on my site if you want to pre-order it or if you want to wait $15 for paperback $12 for kindle. It is on the right hand side bar.


----------

